# Home Visit Needed in Wellington, FL



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

GSRCA needs a home visit done in Wellington, FL. If anyone is nearby and experienced in home visits, please PM me. I don't get on the board to check topics as often as I would like too. Thanks!


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For those who are unsure where Wellington is located, it is in the Fort Lauderdale and Pompano Beach area.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Isn't Wellington in Palm Beach County, on the western side of the county? Very nice area. 

Chris, I can ask my daughter if she can do the HV for you. She's not in rescue, but over the years she has gone on quite a few home visits with me and knows the drill.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Chris,
I sent you a PM.


----------

